# Slide - Vergleich mit anderen Bikes



## Mahe5 (6. Januar 2012)

HI,

ich will mir ein neues Fahrrad kaufen, preisrahmen ist so um die 2000-2500.

Ich habe mir nun ein paar Räder angeschaut und die Wahl wird wahrscheinlich zwischen:

 -Radon Slide 9.0
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-AM-9-0_id_18429_.htm

 - Trek Remedy 8
http://www.trekbikes.com/at/de/bikes/mountain/technical_trail/remedy/remedy_8_e/#

 - Cube Stereo Race
http://www.cube.eu/full/hpa/stereo-race/

*Jetzt die Frage, was denn der wirkliche unterschied ist? ist bei dem Trek evtl der Rahmen höherwertig oder ist das nur viel teurer wegen dem Händler vor Ort? 
*Wieviel verdient denn ein Händler an so einem Fahrrad? Wieviel Prozent sind obligatorisch als Nachlass in der Preisklasse?
*Wie vergleicht man Federelemente? ich weiß nicht wie man das am besten macht.

Das Trek habe ich schon gefahren und war ziemlich begeistert davon, cube war noch nicht vorhanden und bei radon ist das halt so ne sache.... sind schon gute 300km einfach nach bonn... was meint ihr, ist es da sinnvoll sich ein radon zu kaufen?

Ich hoff, dass es ok ist, das hier zu posten und ich nicht nur antworten pro radon bekomme, weils das Radon-Forum ist 

Danke,

Mahe


----------



## Themeankitty (6. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre ein Radon, und kanns nur empfehlen, wobei ich auch schon ein Cube Stereo aus dem Jahre 2011 gefahren bin, und für gut befunden hab.
Trek hat im Gegensatz zu dem Cube und Radon eine sehr schlechte Aussattung, und wird dem Preis/Leistungverhältniss nicht gerecht,wie ich finde.
Das Radon hat die beste Aussattung, wobei das Cube auch eine gute Aussattung hat.
Letztlich muss du dich entscheiden, denn Cube ist über den Fachhandel zu bekommen ,und das Radon nur per bike-discount.de oder im Ladenloklal in Bonn.
Ich finde das Radon Slide kann mit dem Cube Stereo voll und ganz fahrtechnisch mithalten.
Jetzt liegt´s bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (6. Januar 2012)

Kann dir nun leider deine Frage nicht ganz beantworten, das wäre mir grad zu aufwändig. Wirst eh viele versch. Einschätzungen bekommen. Meine Meinung zum Trek: Die Bikes haben n unterirdisches P/L-Verhältnis, lohnt sich erst, wenn du die Hightechvariante nimmst. (und auch dann fraglich). Falsch machste trotzdem nichts, sind ausgezeichnete Bikes.

2500 Euro und ne Deorekurbel ... Naja. Die Unterschiede in den Rahmen sind in diesem Fall wohl verschwindend gering. Ausschlaggebend ist mehr der persönliche Wohlführfaktor. Jedem gefällt eine etwas andre Geometrie.

Wenn die Rahmenbasis stimmt und ich bin mal so frei zu behauten dass keines der Bikes ein Ausreiserrahmen nach oben oder unten hat, kommts auf die Parts an. Hier kann mit Radon kaum einer mithalten.

Entscheidend wäre also vorallem: Brauchst du nen Händler oder kannste auch mal selbst was machen/aufn weng Service verzichten/hast keine Probleme wenn du mal was einschicken musst. (Händler schicken eh auch nur ein)
Canyon wäre ebenso noch interessant aus dem einfachen Grund, dass sie das selbe Geschäftsmodell verwenden)


----------



## Themeankitty (6. Januar 2012)

@ Markdierk
Canyon sind dieses Jahr ,wie ich finde, für ein Internethandel, zu teuer, da kann man gleich zu Cube oder Ghost greifen !


----------



## Markdierk (6. Januar 2012)

Muss jeder selber wissen, will hier nicht die Werbetrommel rühren.

"kann ich gleich zu Cube und Ghost greifen" kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Die Versender Radon/Canyon und co definieren sich nicht nur durch überlegene Austattung!


----------



## Mahe5 (7. Januar 2012)

heißt das, dass Cube und Ghost ein wenig besser ist wie Radon bzw vergleichbar im preis?


----------



## Themeankitty (7. Januar 2012)

Nein, im Gegenteil, da Radon nur Fahrräder über das Internet versendet,  also Großhändler, Importeur... wegfällt haben Radon eigentlich das beste Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss überhaupt, und es bracht sich keinesfalls von anderen Marken zu versteckten, im Gegenteil !


----------



## Andcream (7. Januar 2012)

Aber mit Canyon stimmt es dieses Jahr echt. Die Preise sind dieses Jahr zwar vom Verkaufspreis noch niedriger als im Handel aber da kann man noch Handeln und dann kommt man fast aufs gleiche. Bei Radon bekommst noch am meisten für dein Geld.
Aber ich würde mal zu ein paar Läden gehen und die Ghosts und Cubes usw.. auf jeden fall mal testen.
Das Trek hab ich auch schon kurz gefahren und es ist echt klasse! Aber für den Preis ist es richtig schlecht von der Ausstattung.


----------



## Wiepjes (8. Januar 2012)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Kann dir nun leider deine Frage nicht ganz beantworten, das wäre mir grad zu aufwändig. Wirst eh viele versch. Einschätzungen bekommen. Meine Meinung zum Trek: Die Bikes haben n unterirdisches P/L-Verhältnis, lohnt sich erst, wenn du die Hightechvariante nimmst. (und auch dann fraglich). Falsch machste trotzdem nichts, sind ausgezeichnete Bikes.
> 
> 2500 Euro und ne Deorekurbel ... Naja. Die Unterschiede in den Rahmen sind in diesem Fall wohl verschwindend gering. Ausschlaggebend ist mehr der persönliche Wohlführfaktor. Jedem gefällt eine etwas andre Geometrie.
> 
> ...



Schau mal auf die Radon Seite, die haben über 100 Stützpunkte!


----------



## Wiepjes (8. Januar 2012)

Mxandi schrieb:


> Aber mit Canyon stimmt es dieses Jahr echt. Die Preise sind dieses Jahr zwar vom Verkaufspreis noch niedriger als im Handel aber da kann man noch Handeln und dann kommt man fast aufs gleiche. Bei Radon bekommst noch am meisten für dein Geld.
> Aber ich würde mal zu ein paar Läden gehen und die Ghosts und Cubes usw.. auf jeden fall mal testen.
> Das Trek hab ich auch schon kurz gefahren und es ist echt klasse! Aber für den Preis ist es richtig schlecht von der Ausstattung.



Stimmt, ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fully.
Die normalen Handelsräder sind in  - keinster- Weise mehr mit den Versendern von der Ausstattung u vergleichen. Und was die Rahmenqualität und Technik angeht sind Radon und Canyon super geworden. Abgesehen davon ist auf einem Bike der Laufradsatz neben der Dämpfung und der Bremse das entscheidende. Und da sind hier im gleichen Preissegment Welten: schaut euch mal das Slide 10.0 an....oder der Test in der neuen Bike. Da hat das Radon einen SLR und XTR kpl. und übetrumpft in der Ausstattung die Konkurrenz um 1000 euro.


----------



## Markdierk (10. Januar 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Schau mal auf die Radon Seite, die haben über 100 Stützpunkte!



Ja das stimmt natürlich. Finde das System, sofern es funktioniert, auch wirklich sinnvoll. 

Zu vergleichen mit einem Händler, bei dem man ein Bike kauft, ist es trotzdem nicht unbedingt. Wenn man sich sehr wenig auskennt und immer mal wieder nur kleine Fragen hat, werden viele Händler nicht zögern das umsonst zu machen. Das Händlernetz von Radon ist wohl eher zur "wirklichen" Mängelbehebung da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube elite 1 (10. Januar 2012)

Aber wo gibt es wirklich gut sortierte Händler, wo man sich die teureren bikes wirklich anschauen und fahren kann.Oftmals haben die etwas kleineren Händler die  interessanten Modelle doch auch gar nicht stehen, da sie diese gar nicht verkaufen können. Sie bestellen es dir dann vielleicht, aber da kannste es vorher auch nicht fahren.Und wenn dann mal ein größerer Händler wie z.B. Stadler vor Ort ist, sind ja auch nicht unbedingt die richtigen Marken dabei.Meiner Meinung nach , kann jemand, der sich gut genung auskennt und Erfahrung im Radsport hat, durchaus ein Rad beim Versender bestellen. Die Qualität der Verarbeitung und auch die Innovationen, sind bei Canyon oder Radon sicherlich nicht zu verachten!! Hier ist nicht mehr nur die Ausstattung gut oder besser , sonder oftmals  die Technik auch !!


----------



## romka (16. Januar 2012)

Ich bin nach langer Ãberlegung/Recherche auf das Radon Slide ED gekommen. Ich werds mir im April zulegen, da das P/L einfach unÃ¼bertroffen ist. Das Slide ED 9.0 bin ich auch aufm Radon Testival im Siebengebirge gefahren, ein Traum von einem Bike. Es fÃ¤hrt sich so smoooth runter und easy bergauf. Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich bis jetzt auch nur 2 andere Enduros gefahren von Specialized und Kona, aber das Radon ist m. E. nach viel spritziger und vor allem leichter. Ich hatte auch noch das Votec VSX und das Enduro von Canyon, sowie Rose im Auge. Bei denen sind aber die Preise im Vgl. zu 2011 in die HÃ¶he geschossen ohne jegliche Verbesserungen.

Zum Thema FachhÃ¤ndler: Ich bin nicht bereit 1000 â¬ oder mehr fÃ¼r ne 5 minÃ¼tige Beratung zu zahlen, der mir das selbe erzÃ¤hlt, was man hier im Forum oder Bike-Zeitschriften nachlesen kann... Und bei werksseitigen Defekten, wie Gabel, DÃ¤mpfer oder Bremse, kann der FachhÃ¤ndler meistens auch nix machen und muss das einschicken.


----------



## Mahe5 (16. Januar 2012)

ja so sehe ich das eigentlich auch, also entweder man findet einen (positiv) verrückten Fahrradhändler oder die Beratung ist für n arsch.

Außerdem denk ich, dass man das gesparte Geld dann halt in nen Service oder sonstiges investieren muss. Kann man glaub ich einige Services für machen.... und Gewährleistung ist bei den Teilen ja eh auf 2 Jahre begrenzt und dann muss ich bei beiden Wegen zahlen.

Einziger Knackpunkt war die Rahmenqualität und die Garantie auf den Rahmen, aber irgendwie bin ich mittlerweile der Meinung, das die überall gleich ist bzw ausreichend auf jeden fall.

Also momentan ist der Stand, dass ich mir ein Slide 9.0 bestelle


----------



## romka (16. Januar 2012)

dann sind wir schon zu zweit


----------



## tane (23. Januar 2012)

..dritt!


----------

